# The most gorgeous hotels in the world



## BermudaTriangle (Jan 14, 2006)

What are they?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

That tallest hotel building in dubai, Bellagio-LAs Vegas, Plaza Hotel in NYC, and Westin Hotel in Atlanta, Georgia, USA


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Burj al-arab is definitely the most beautiful.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Most beautiful hotel regarding surroundings and architecture: Post Ranch Inn, Big Sur California

Most beautiful urban hotel: Too many to list but The Plaza, NYC, Mandarin Oriental, Miami, & The Fairmont, San Francisco are some notables


----------



## kagevrtugol (Sep 18, 2005)

Fairmount Royal York, in Toronto and Chateau Frontenac in Quebec City.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Burj Al Arab...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Not 'Citytalk'


----------



## Jamie06 (Dec 3, 2005)

Definately the 7* Atlantis paradise island. Definately.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ciragan Palace Kempinski, Istanbul*

Combining the architectural grandeur of the palace with the modern comfort of a deluxe hotel by the Bosphorus, the Ciragan Palace Hotel Kempinski Istanbul offers a resort ambience in the center of the city with 315 rooms.

Once the residence of the last Ottoman Sultans, the Ciragan Palace Hotel Kempinski İstanbul is the only hotel situated directly on the European shores of the Bosphorus.

As the first member of the Leading Hotels of the World in Turkey, The Ciragan Palace Hotel Kempinski İstanbul is actually two hotels: the restored Sultan’s Palace itself and a grand deluxe hotel featuring five star luxury.

Enjoy the privilege of our private grounds with royal gardens, seaside promenade and panoramic views, a perfect oasis in the center of the city.

Our award winning culinary team will enliven your senses in any one of the half dozen signature restaurants. ( Laledan; World cuisine – Tuğra; Modern Turkish and classical Ottoman cuisine and more.)

Newly renovated guest accomodation and well appointed palace suites ensure the utmost in both luxury and comfort.

Airport transfer service by our private fleet whether by limousine, helicopter, or motor yacht allows you to begin your Ciragan experience the moment you step into this majestic city.

http://www.ciragan-palace.com


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Not a hotel anymore but the Midland Grand in London has some of the best neoclassical aritecture in the city for me.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Hillside Su, Antalya*

http://www.hillside.com.tr/HillsideSuHotel/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If not The Burj in Dubai, Almost every grand hotel in Las Vegas fits this category  They're hotel, theme park, casino and tourist attractions at the same time!


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey I haven't been to any of these but if I had to guess, Burj Al Arab. Utterly show stopping gorgeous. wish i could afford a suite there.


----------



## Alboboy11 (Dec 26, 2005)

jakob, u have an excellent taste in hotels! but my fav has to be the burj al arab, it was my number one inspiration to become an architect!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How would it look if The Burj was built in Las Vegas complete with a man made lake


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

Hotel *Grande Bretagne*, Athens
one of the most exclusive hotels in the world





























more here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297033


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

There are so many beautiful hotels in Canada!!! 
The Fairmont Hotels are all beautiful hotels!!! 
The Four Season Hotels are all beautiful (a Canadian Hotel Chain, Head office in Toronto)
But I like this Resort/Hotel the best!!! The Aerie!!!! It's increadible!!! 
What do you think!!! 
It's on Vancouver Island BC Canada!!!  :eek2: 
http://www.aerie.bc.ca/villa_cielo.html


WHAT DO YOU THINK?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dsbein (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hotels in Argentina*

Here are the best two hotels in *Argentina*... one is in Buenos Aires, and the other is located in Patagonia... in my opinion this two hotels are, at least, the top 20 most gorgeous hotels around the world... tell me what you think about them... the pictures:

_*LLAO LLAO HOTEL*_ (Bariloche, Patagonia Argentina) (http://www.llaollao.com)


































_*ALVEAR PALACE HOTEL*_ (Buenos Aires, Argentina) (http://www.alvearpalace.com/)



































*bonus:* Faena Hotel+Universe Buenos Aires (www.faenahotelanduniverse.com)


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Palmer House, Chicago


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

It's interesting to see the tastes of people in this thread , you have those who prefer large and flashy, as opposed to traditionalists.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz-Carlton, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel ICON, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amanbagh, Alwar, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Taj Mahal Hotel, Mumbai*


















http://www.remotetraveler.com/taj-mahal-palace-mumbai/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-taj-mahal-palace-tower.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNtajNmahalNpalaceNtower-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-taj-mahal-palace-tower.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNtajNmahalNpalaceNtower-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&




































https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-taj-mahal-palace-tower.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNtajNmahalNpalaceNtower-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Falaknuma Palace, Hyderabad, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Season Resort Bali at Sayan, Sayan, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Exotica resort and spa, Maldives*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Udaivilas, Udaipur*









http://tabit.jp/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/324d2001602dca51e8caab6d29f90ec1.jpg









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR002911/xl/002911-11-extarior-view-from-lake-pihola.jpg









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR002911/xl/002911-06-private-pool-night.jpg









https://static-ssl.businessinsider.com/image/523c7431eab8eaae2fcb58c0-960-720/theres-also-intricate-geometric-tilework.jpg









http://d2hefupdfyb9tn.cloudfront.net/public/data/hotels/large/The_Oberoi_Udaivilas_Udaipur_Room99.jpg









http://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/488/48813071.jpg









http://luxurylaunches.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Private-Swimming-Pool-The-Kohinoor-Suite-The-Oberoi-Udaivilas-Udaipur-1050x700.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Cecil, Shimla, India*









http://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/491/49117798.jpg









http://www.indovacation.net/images/The-oberoi-cecil-hotel-shimla4.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/491/49117803.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2247/1504676963_7b1c8790dc_b.jpg









http://g.otcdn.com/imglib/hotelfotos/8/101/hotel-the-oberoi-cecil-shimla-060.jpg









https://pix0.agoda.net/hotelImages/519/5192/5192_15061719210029829447.jpg?s=1024x768


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Peninsula Paris*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hôtel Ritz Paris*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz hotel, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Pierre-A Taj hotel, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj 51 Buckingham Gates, London*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi Grand, Kolkata*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Cape Town*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi, Dubai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Dubai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Hotel London at Ten Trinity Square*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*SUJÁN Rajmahal Palace, Jaipur, India*









http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/travel-guide/g9102919/hotels-royals-love/









http://sujanluxury.com/blog/2016/03/04/sujan-rajmahal-palace-jaipur/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/sujan-rajmahal-palace.en-gb.html?aid=311984;label=sujan-rajmahal-palace-IEKjaY54lC5KNb7OgGjztAS162166000228%3Apl%3Ata%3Ap1%3Ap2%3Aac%3Aap1t1%3Aneg%3Afi%3Atiaud-146342138710%3Akwd-120945208577%3Alp9062250%3Ali%3Adec%3Adm;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dest_id=-2098033;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=503dc5fb695917ffefa06379ae24b1c16c60f1e3X1;srpvid=bdde75b08db60100;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









http://tellyouwhat.in/sujan-rajmahal-palace-opulence-in-abundance/









http://sujanluxury.com/raj-mahal/









http://sujanluxury.com/gallery_rajmahal-dinning.htm









http://tellyouwhat.in/sujan-rajmahal-palace-opulence-in-abundance/









http://sujanluxury.com/raj-mahal/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/sujan-rajmahal-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-sujanNrajmahalNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Temple House, Chengdu, China*









https://www.expedia.co.in/Chengdu-Hotels-The-Temple-House.h10912041.Hotel-Information?rfrr=Redirect.From.www.expedia.com%2FChengdu-Hotels-The-Temple-House.h10912041.Hotel-Information









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/bo-she.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/bo-she.html









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-3471474/The-Temple-House-Chengdu-perfect-hotel-destination-explore-China.html









http://www.thetemplehousehotel.com/en/restaurants-bars/the-temple-cafe









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-3471474/The-Temple-House-Chengdu-perfect-hotel-destination-explore-China.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/bo-she.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Raj Palace, Jaipur*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-raj-palace-jaipur.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-raj-palace-jaipur.html









http://www.rajpalace.com/raj-palace-rooms-rates.html









https://www.expedia.co.in/Jaipur-Hotels-The-Raj-Palace.h1177660.Hotel-Information









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-raj-palace-jaipur.en-gb.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Palais Namaskar, Marrakesh, Morocco*









https://www.palaisnamaskar.com/eng/welcome/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ma/palais-namaskar.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ma-palaisNnamaskar-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://www.thestylejunkies.com/portfolio/palais-namaskar-resort-marrakech/









https://forinterieur.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/palais-namaskar-the-latest-top-notch-escape-in-marrakesh/









https://luxuryhotelsandtravel.wordpress.com/2012/11/01/luxury-hotels-in-marrakech-palais-namaskar-marrakech-morocco-part-ii/









http://www.olielo.com/hotel/marrakech-palais-namaskar/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Four Seasons Resort Maldives at Kuda Huraa*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/mv/four-seasons-resort-maldives-at-kuda-huraa.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-mv-fourNseasonsNresortNmaldivesNatNkudaNhuraa-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Southern Ocean Lodge, Kangaroo Island, Australia*









https://www.tripadvisor.in/Hotel_Review-g255095-d1064636-Reviews-Southern_Ocean_Lodge-Kangaroo_Island_South_Australia.html









http://fivestaraustralia.com/item/southern-ocean-lodge/









http://www.freshdesignpedia.com/interior-design-ideas/more-comfort-and-warmth-with-modern-fireplace-design.html









http://www.alquemie.com.au/southern-ocean-lodge/









http://tvlleaders.com/missy-skoog-visits-southern-ocean-lodge-kangaroo-island-australia/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Ritz-Carlton Shanghai Pudong*









https://www.agoda.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong/hotel/shanghai-cn.html?cid=-145









https://www.jetsetter.com/hotels/china/china/4090/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









http://www.priceline.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong-shanghai-shanghai-1659909-hd.hotel-reviews-hotel-guides









https://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong









http://www.joutrip.com/the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong-h61









https://theroadlestraveled.com/travel-tag-the-ritz-carlton-shanghai-pudong/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Aria Resort and Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel ICON, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*JW Marriott Marquis Dubai, Dubai, UAE*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Lalit Grand Palace, Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir, India*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-lalit-grand-palace.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNlalitNgrandNpalace-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Tokyo Station hotel*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Neemrana Fort palace, Alwar, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Bungalow on the beach, Tharangambadi, Tamil Nadu, India*

It is a 17th century Danish colonial house for the governor of Danish India. When the Danish left in 1845, the British administrators took over it. 
In 2000, Neemrana hotels purchased it and launched it as a hotel in 2004.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Old Harbour hotel, Kochi, India*

At the heart of ancient Fort Cochin, Kerala, a place that exudes history and culture, is the 'Old Harbour Hotel'. A 300 year-old building that has for long been a heritage monument of this town, now reopened as a boutique hotel. Built in the Dutch style of architecture with hints of Portuguese influences, it was the first hotel of old Cochin. Later it remained a residential home to employees of English tea-broking firms until it was left unused for a period of time.


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Old Courtyard Hotel, Kochi, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*La Maltese Estate, Imerovigli, Thira, Greece*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Aqua Dome, Längenfeld, Tyrol, Austria*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*W Bali - Seminyak, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Amankila, Karangasem, Bali, Indonesia*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Sheraton Huzhou Hot Spring Resort, Huzhou, China*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.oyster.com/zhejiang/hotels/sheraton-huzhou-hot-spring-resort/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/sheraton-hot-spring-huzhou.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-sheratonNhotNspringNhuzhou-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, Langkawi, Malaysia*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/the-st-regis-langkawi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-my-theNstNregisNlangkawi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Rome*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/stregisgrandroma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-stregisgrandroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Eden-Dorchester Collection, Rome, Italy*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.businesstraveller.com/accommodation/2016/11/29/dorchester-collections-hotel-eden-rome-reopen/









http://www.americangirlinchelsea.com/travel-an-american-girl-at-the-hotel-eden-rome/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://hg2.com/magazine/rooftops-of-rome-cocktails-in-the-clouds/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/it/eden-roma.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-it-edenNroma-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









http://theluxtraveller.com/hotel-eden-rome/


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*V8 Hotel, Böblingen, Germany*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/de/v8-hotel-motorworld-region-stuttgart.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-de-v8NhotelNmotorworldNregionNstuttgart-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&#map_closed


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The House of MG, Ahmadabad, India*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-house-of-mg.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNhouseNofNmg-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*citizenM Amsterdam*









http://www.zoover.com/netherlands/north-holland/amsterdam/citizenm-amsterdam-city/hotel/photos









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/citizenm-amsterdam-city.en-gb.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/citizenm-amsterdam-city.en-gb.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/citizenm-amsterdam-city.en-gb.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/citizenm-amsterdam-city.en-gb.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/citizenm-amsterdam-city.en-gb.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*citizenM New York Times Square *









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/citizenm-new-york-times-square-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-citizenmNnewNyorkNtimesNsquareNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Andaz Amsterdam, Prinsengracht*









https://insideflyer.co.uk/2016/02/andaz-prinsengracht-amsterdam/










https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/nl/andaz-amsterdam-prinsengracht.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-nl-andazNamsterdamNprinsengracht-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Andaz Delhi*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=34c054a92fdbd97f0c07e1cda552101a;dist=0&group_adults=2&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis Bangkok*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/the-st-regis-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St,Regis, Atlanta*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-buckhead-atlanta.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20024809;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=7f29e1c210fba35a7fdfa74f0f02b4be3cb24c26X1;srpvid=4dd26f359fd8006e;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, Dubai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782831;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=6fbf2560ba6a20cc32db35966c7f85b7416aac7eX1;srpvid=3bf27025f4f900bb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*St.Regis hotels and resorts never fail to mesmerize at any time :nuts::cheers:*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, New York*
*The Original St.Regis hotel opened in 1904*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/st-regis-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=20088325;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=52b901627fb2468a0aceb052e6b2911d15880ebeX1;srpvid=70ec70e655ea0182;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Mumbai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/palladium-mumbai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-2092174;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=ff1992bc2bda04f3e58fc94dcfb602ae94a01f60X1;srpvid=7f8e71dd38160244;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*My favorite hotel in India, The St.Regis Mumbai.* :nuts::cheers:


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis Singapore*









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/singapore/tanglin-halt/st--regis-singapore









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl










https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/sg/the-st-regis-singapore.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-73635;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hip_dst=1;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=76f55137664f668744c9261a24e45683e93d0084X1;srpvid=8556734a8c770288;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Osaka*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/jp/st-regis-osaka.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;place_id=ChIJEcBu5h3nAGARa1T7QiewwjM;place_id_lat=34.6832219;place_id_lon=135.501077;place_id_ss=The%20St.%20Regis%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%2C%20Osaka%20Prefecture%2C%20Japan;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;spdist=0.0251576395911233;srfid=9e5b6e2fa5a2c0975ecb39a39464447473b56b8fX1;srpvid=f356743e89e0006c;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis Abu Dhabi*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/the-st-regis-abu-dhabi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-theNstNregisNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3Ayes-S%3Abo-U%3Asalo-H%3As;sid=f5b959eb9b9133727c982585888ed1a3;dest_id=-782066;dest_type=city;dist=0;group_adults=2;hpos=1;room1=A%2CA;sb_price_type=total;srfid=24521bf2a234b20801fe7b6c7d49910d609a0153X1;srpvid=cfc174ca08b700e4;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Grand Hyatt, Shanghai*









http://www.som.com/projects/jin_mao_tower









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/shanghai-grand-hyatt.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-cn-shanghaiNgrandNhyatt-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt, Bangkok, Thailand*









https://in.hotels.com/ho557960384/park-hyatt-bangkok-bangkok-thailand/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/th/park-hyatt-bangkok.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-th-parkNhyattNbangkok-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt, New York*









http://www.craveonline.com/culture/897071-park-hyatt-new-york-rises-modern-luxury-hotels#/slide/1









http://travellingtheworld.boardingarea.com/2015/05/park-hyatt-new-york/









https://in.hotels.com/ho451663/park-hyatt-new-york-new-york-united-states-of-america/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://ca.hotels.com/ho451663/park-hyatt-new-york-new-york-united-states-of-america/









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/us/park-hyatt-new-york.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-us-parkNhyattNnewNyork-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Park Hyatt, Hyderabad, India*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/park-hyatt-hyderabad.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-parkNhyattNhyderabad-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Andaz Xintiandi Shanghai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed










https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed









https://www.booking.com/hotel/cn/andaz-shanghai.html#map_closed


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Tanjore Hi, Thanjavur, Tamil Nadu, India *









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/tanjore-hi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-tanjoreNhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/tanjore-hi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-tanjoreNhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/tanjore-hi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-tanjoreNhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/tanjore-hi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-tanjoreNhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/tanjore-hi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-tanjoreNhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Waterfront Granary Museum Hotel, Kochi, Kerala, India*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-waterfront-granary.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-theNwaterfrontNgranary-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Ginger House Museum Hotel, Kochi, India*













































































































https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/the-museum.en-gb.html


----------



## Arunkumaarr12 (Jun 27, 2017)

The Oberoi Udaivilas in India


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Bulgari resort, Dubai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/bulgari-resorts-dubai.html


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Waldorf-Astoria, Ras Al Khaimah, UAE*

































































































































https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/waldorf-astoria-ras-al-khaimah.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-waldorfNastoriaNrasNalNkhaimah-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=064fb34c052437634ea62eb6b8045fd3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Palazzo Versace, Dubai, UAE*























































https://www.booking.com/hotel/ae/palazzo-versace-dubai.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-ae-palazzoNversaceNdubai-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=064fb34c052437634ea62eb6b8045fd3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------

